# Here I go again! Self confused over connections.



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a complete mental block on how these hookups are supposed to work!!! I get the theory-HDMI 2.0 is supposed to make everything play nice together-but in practice it doesn't seem to.

The components:
AV Receiver: Denon AVR-2313CIE3 (supposed to be a 4k compatible switching receiver).
TV: Sony XBR-65X850B
DirectTV 4k mini client

I purchased the 4k TV January 2015. Installed into my system as follows: DirectTV Satellite Receiver->HDMI->Denon->Sony TV. This is the pre-4k DirectTV receiver and life is good-content is unconverted and it's a big improvement over my previous 1080p TV-but it's not 4k. One remote control (Harmony) controls all the devices, everything switches on and off, receiver plays the correct audio settings-it's wonderful. The most integrated system I've ever had. I can play the high res Netflix channels from my TV and it interacts with the receiver for my surround.

DirectTV finally offers the 4k mini client. My contract is up-they give me a lower monthly and agree to upgrade me to the 4k mini client. Installer comes out and seems very competent and knowledgeable. Claims the mini client has to be hooked up directly to the TV via HDMI. For the receiver he says use the optical audio out from the 4k mini client into the Denon receiver optical input. He leaves that as homework for me.

It doesn't work. The amp does not play the audio using the optical audio as the input. 

I go online and read my owners manuals. My Denon claims it can switch 4k signals using HDMI connections. I re-hook up as follows: 4kMini client->HDMI->Denon->HDMI->Sony TV. It all works! Sound field works, etc! (I'm excited at this point). I go to my new 4k content and the system displays (This TV doesn't support 4k and 1080p resolution is used). I go into my TV menu system and I believe all of the settings are OK.

I'm baffled. I'm sure the solution is simple-but I don't know what to do at this point in time. BTW-with the original connections that the DirectTV guy did the TV did play 4k content. Audio was the problem.

-Either my amp can't switch 4k content and communicate it to my TV correctly
-Or maybe the HDMI cable is bad? It's supposed to be a high speed HDMI 2.0 compatible cable. But even if I did get them mixed up would it cause this error?
-I feel like there is something obvious here I am missing. 

I appreciate your help.

So if I have to connect the 4k mini client directly to the TV-how do I get the audio to my receiver? I'd like to have the HDMI ARC features working-but if I have to use the optical or co-ax audio connections-I don't think that is possible.

Baffled in Volente.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

BoomerangJ said:


> I purchased the 4k TV January 2015
> (This TV doesn't support 4k and 1080p resolution is used).


Okay, I’m lost. Is the new TV 4k or not?



> It doesn't work. The amp does not play the audio using the optical audio as the input.


I assume you looked for a menu setting to activate the mini client's optical output? Might not matter anyway, I think it’s common for components not to be able to output digital audio via another option when HDMI is used.

Regardless, if the receiver is capable of switching 4k, everything should be fine with the mini client connected to it via HDMI. Personally I would only trust a DirecTV installer to be competent at installing, not on the finer points of A/V technology.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Wayne-

Good question. The TV is a 4k TV. But when I use the HDMI cables to connect: DirectTV 4K mini->Denon Receiver->Sony 4k TV. The TV displays the message generated by the DirectTV mini that the TV doesn't support 4k Input. 

That's the source of my confusion. What is causing that incorrect reading by the 4k mini? The receiver claims it can switch 4k content.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you get that message when you HDMI the DirecTV straight to the TV?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

No I did not. But if my receiver supports 4k then it should "switch" through the receiver just fine. In theory. As I type this maybe I better check and see if there is a s/w update for the receiver. I have not tried that.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok. Finally had time to get back on this. Have not been home a lot lately.

My Denon AVR2313-CI does not support the HDMI version coming out of the DirecTV 4k mini (C61K model). I now have the Genie hooked up directly the HDMI 1 input of the TV. Now I need to get the audio signal into my Denon. I hooked up the optical cable out from the Genie to the Denon input-but no sound. 

Any ideas?


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Fixed it! Turned out that I need to connect as follows:

DirecTV 4k genie->HDMI directly to 4k TV. (Used HDMI input 1 on the TV).
DirecTV 4k genie optical audio out->Denon->Cable TV optical input 1.

The issue that I had is that the optical and co-ax audio inputs were not set to "on" in the receiver set up. Once I fixed that-it all worked. 

I connected the receiver HDMI out to ->Sony 4k tv HDMI input 2. All my other HDMI components are ->receiver->HDMI out to HDMI 4k input 2.

Life is good!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The only problem now is that you probably won’t be getting Dolby Digital 5.1 to the Denon. Using the Cable TV input on the Denon, does it show 5.1 or 2 channels? 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

